# Anxiety



## Candycane (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi all I’m new here does anyone suffer crippling anxiety that have left them bedbound the physical symptoms so bad I have been like this 7 months and it’s so awful I have no life I’m having therapy and am on medication but I still feel the same as I did 7 months ago


----------



## mist (Jan 22, 2021)

Candycane said:


> Hi all I’m new here does anyone suffer crippling anxiety that have left them bedbound the physical symptoms so bad I have been like this 7 months and it’s so awful I have no life I’m having therapy and am on medication but I still feel the same as I did 7 months ago



Hi and welcome to the community,

The physical symptoms of an anxiety disorder are truly horrific and can be very debilitating. I was once where you are right now, bed bound, fearful and unable to perform the most basic of tasks.

What helped me the most, was the understanding that the symptoms I was experiencing were perfectly normal and a result of increased adrenaline.

I highly recommend reading any of the books by Dr Claire Weekes as they have helped a great many people.

Rest assured that you can and will recover fully, don’t be too hard on yourself, it took time for you to get so unwell, it will take time to recover, but you will.


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 22, 2021)

Candycane said:


> Hi all I’m new here does anyone suffer crippling anxiety that have left them bedbound the physical symptoms so bad I have been like this 7 months and it’s so awful I have no life I’m having therapy and am on medication but I still feel the same as I did 7 months ago


  to the forum @Candycane
Mist has given great advice


----------



## Candycane (Jan 22, 2021)

mist said:


> Hi and welcome to the community,
> 
> The physical symptoms of an anxiety disorder are truly horrific and can be very debilitating. I was once where you are right now, bed bound, fearful and unable to perform the most basic of tasks.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much for your reply it so good to speak to people who understand how I’m feeling 
A Thankyou to catsmother for inviting me to this site


----------



## lavalamp (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi @Candycane welcome! I get terrible anxiety too, which has caused me a variety of physical symptoms that have incapacitated me at times.

I'm doing slightly better with it at the moment. I find being distracted helps me but somedays are harder than others. 

You are doing the right thing by taking medication and engaging in therapy (I do both as well).

I agree with @Catsmother, @mist has given great advice!


----------



## Candycane (Jan 22, 2021)

lavalamp said:


> Hi @Candycane welcome! I get terrible anxiety too, which has caused me a variety of physical symptoms that have incapacitated me at times.
> 
> I'm doing slightly better with it at the moment. I find being distracted helps me but somedays are harder than others.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your reply I’m really struggling and gets me down to feel terrible all day everyday is awful I do try so little bits but still the distraction doesn’t really help me one of my major worries is that there something other than anxiety wrong with me which doesn’t help at all


----------



## Butterfly88 (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome!  I too have anxiety.  I'm sorry to hear yours is so severe.  I hope being here will be helpful for you.


----------



## mist (Jan 23, 2021)

Candycane said:


> one of my major worries is that there something other than anxiety wrong with me which doesn’t help at all



This is very common. It’s sometimes hard for us to believe that “anxiety” can be all that is wrong, but make no mistake about it, a full blown anxiety disorder can be extremely debilitating.

It’s important to note the difference between chronic anxiety and simply feeling anxious. We all get anxious from time to time, it’s to be expected and many things cause it, and it’s perfectly normal and healthy.

It becomes problematic when your fight or flight response kicks in when it’s not supposed to, by that I mean your body is releasing adrenaline when it isn’t supposed to.

The symptoms you are experiencing are a normal and healthy response to increased levels of Adrenalin.

The key to combating your physical anxiety symptoms is to recognise this fact and do nothing.

Allow your body to be anxious and have it’s moment in the spotlight and pay it no mind, try not to afford it too much attention and go about your business as best you can in the process and your symptoms will soon pass.

I highly recommend reading any of the books by Dr Claire Weekes as these have helped many people.

Try not to fight yourself too much, you need time to recover, give yourself that time.


----------



## Candycane (Jan 23, 2021)

Thankyou most you are very helpful I try deal with the symptoms and try live with them but haven’t mastered how to do that yet I try push myself to do more things than I’m doing but feel so terrible that I hate moving I have increased my dose of medication yesterday as instructions from my nurse so I know these next two weeks are gonna be hard but hopefully I will feel a little better wen the increased dose has kicked in sending u some hugs🤗🤗


----------



## Candycane (Jan 23, 2021)

Butterfly88 said:


> Welcome!  I too have anxiety.  I'm sorry to hear yours is so severe.  I hope being here will be helpful for you.


Thankyou butterfly 88 I hope so to it’s so nice to talk to people who understand how your feeling


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 23, 2021)

Hope that you're liking the forum so far @Candycane


----------



## Candycane (Jan 23, 2021)

I am darling mist has give me some good advice and sounds like he been through what I’m going through 
Hope u are ok x


----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello Candycane, welcome to the forum


----------



## Candycane (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi and Thankyou for your welcome hope u are well


----------



## Lee (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey, welcome to the community. I have an anxiety disorder - absolutely the most debilitating thing in the world.


----------



## Candycane (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi lee I’m sorry to hear that hun I know the feeling well would u like to share with me how it effects you x


----------



## marti (Jan 29, 2021)

@Candycane big hugs


----------



## Candycane (Jan 29, 2021)

Thankyou for the welcome big hugs bak to u 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## oak (Jan 29, 2021)

Spent 50yrs of my life working as a Mental Health Councilor in Prisons ( I did the Suicide Watch 10pm till 8am ) Had that many death threats it was un-true ( but laughed them off )  Then I retired and one of the prisoners was released and hunted me down . Attacked both my wife and my-self one night while we were in bed . Since then I have not left the house ( can not even put the bin out as Panic Attacks get my every move .) He wanted to kill me just because I stopped him for taking his own life 26yrs before . 

So as an ex councilor ( that thought he knew every way for people to cope ) are now a victim .

My biggest problem is I can give advice ( but never listen to my own advice ) 

The only advantage is that I know the medications and both there good and bad sides .

Read the instructions / or have them read to you !! 
Never google their down sides ( you will scare your-self more ) ( so much false info out there )
Always take the recommended dose ( your Dc or Councilor will monitor this and change if needed )
When taking a new or stronger medication Do not expect miracles as 99.9% of them take time to work and for your body to adjust to .

Do 1 positive thing per day ( easier said than done ) but you can even if its just something  simple that you used to do before . 

We do not live in the 60's-70's so the stigma of Mental issues have long gone !
Tell people how you feel , keep your friends up-to-date with your progress ( never shy away from help ) 

On a final note to this post 

While I worked I used to say to any one I was  Counciloring " Try and have an Anxiety or panic Attack right now " and if they were not already in one then Not One single person ( and I'm talking 1,000's over the yrs could have a real one !! ) 

Distraction works xxx

Oak


----------



## Candycane (Jan 29, 2021)

Wow oak I’m so sorry to read this 
Thankyou for your advice and sharing this if u ever need to talk you know we’re I am 
Sending u some hugs 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## ZandraJoi (Feb 4, 2021)

Welcome @Candycane ! Hope your symptoms improve very soon!


----------

